# Cups/Mugs for brewed coffee



## YerbaMate170 (Jun 15, 2015)

Pretty sure I've seen some threads on this topic before but can't seem to find them... Feel free to link me to them, but otherwise, any recommendations for some cups for brewed coffee?

Could be something a little different, or just something you use that you're happy with - ideally looking for something around 300ml in capacity, my mugs at the moment are too big and I want to buy some more anyway.


----------



## antonivnk (Sep 24, 2016)

Currently drinking my brews from IKEA's wine glass http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/products/tableware/glasses-cups-mugs/ivrig-glass-clear-glass-art-50258323/


----------



## Robbo (Feb 17, 2016)

I just got one of these keepcups and its great at home without a lid or to take out in the car with. Its the only travel cup ive had that is comfortable to drink from.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/KeepCup-Brew-Cork-Medium-Espresso/dp/B01C32Y2II/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1493062994&sr=8-3&keywords=keepcup


----------



## adz313 (Apr 13, 2016)

I'm currently using the Ikea 365+ Clear Mugs http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/products/tableware/glasses-cups-mugs/ikea-365-mug-clear-glass-art-10279723/

Or like @Robbo i've got a Cork Keepcup (8oz)


----------



## Richard_severn (May 3, 2017)

I love the bodum glass double walled ones. They come in various sizes they do smooth ones and ones with a bubble like outer I prefer the one with the bubble like outer as it sits in your hand better. I got mine from tesco on offer 2 for 6 quid. They also come in espresso size. I can put a picture up of them if I work out how!


----------



## Richard_severn (May 3, 2017)

Pictures of the glasses. The smooth ones are called pavina no idea on the bubble shaped one


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

YerbaMate170 said:


> Pretty sure I've seen some threads on this topic before but can't seem to find them... Feel free to link me to them, but otherwise, any recommendations for some cups for brewed coffee?
> 
> Could be something a little different, or just something you use that you're happy with - ideally looking for something around 300ml in capacity, my mugs at the moment are too big and I want to buy some more anyway.


Recommend bone china/porcelain mugs because they are thin walled but still robust. Being thin allows the heat to leach away quicker so you're less tempted to drink your precious brew too hot thereby missing out on a lot of flavour notes.

 These  from Denby pottery are excellent - 350ml capacity.


----------

